# Diamond Resorts "resort fees"



## gerena (Apr 14, 2019)

I am a frustrated Diamond owner looking at some places to trade to from the II book.  But as I was reading some of the reviews on TUG and elsewhere, people are saying that when you trade through II to a Diamond Resort, one has to pay an additional resort fee.  It is not stated online when one is searching.  So you don't find out about it until it is too late.  With Diamond/II, one doesn't get a 24 hour chance to think it over; when they find a match in a search, it is confirmed.  This is a pain because you have no way of knowing if there is a resort fee from the website.  Does anyone have information on this?  Thank you.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 14, 2019)

You do have time to think it over.  Although you are confirmed immediately upon a match you do have a 24 hr grace period to cancel the exchange and re-set up the ongoing search or to simply ask for a refund- unless Diamond is different from the normal exchange procedure.  You look at the Diamond fact sheet and see what the resort fee is for rentals and that would be the highest.  You can then call the resort directly to confirm if the resort fee would apply to II exchangers.


----------

